# Slp



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Fishing slp Monday and Tuesday, got boat, and house, call or text if you wanna go 9792992178


----------



## CaptainKyle (Aug 7, 2014)

Just curious where is slp? Hope you caught em'


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

San Luis Pass. Between Surfside and Galveston. Caught some small trout over by Christmas point. A red in Titlam Tatlum, one keeper trout and flounder in Christmas. Pretty slow.


----------

